# beijão



## burqagirl

Is this just any kiss or something less innocent?
*beijão*


----------



## curlyboy20

It means "big kiss". Like, when you say bye to someone.


----------



## gothic

It means both a _Big Kiss_ or _Bye!_.
It depends of the context.
A phrase for the first one.

_- Eu dei um beijão nela! _- Here it means a Big Kiss. It's used to express an intense kiss.
_- Te vejo mais tarde. Beijão! - _Here it means Bye. It's used only by friends and intimate people. It's informal, just like the frist one.


----------



## coolbrowne

To answer your original concern, not to worry: it's _not_ code for anything improper or salacious. The fact is that many Brazilians use augmentative and dimunitive liberally, without giving it much thought and (hence) with no special meaning. Some people (especially giggly ones ) can't manage to utter two words without either an augmentative or a dimunitive.

Beijinho, beijo, beijão... there is really no concrete difference. It's a Brazilian "thang" 

Regards


----------



## ignisvandevol

It's not just Brazilian. In Portuguese language mostly, most of the mother words which normally do not end in this terminology but they end in -ão -ões -ãos -ona/-onas basically are augmentative suffixes, meaning it's something "big".
Carro > Carrão = "Big car" means "fancy car"
Peixe > Peixão = "Big Fish"
Beijo > Beijão = "Big Kiss" using the "car" one it means "fancy kiss" or just a fancy way to say "kiss"


----------



## coolbrowne

Thank you, *ignisvandevol*! You are right, of course:





ignisvandevol said:


> It's not just Brazilian. In *the* Portuguese language...


I apologize for my lack of clarity in the above post. I realize now that it could be construed to mean that those augmentative and diminutive forms were exclusively Brazilian, which is false. To clarify, I meant to say that the _their use for no reason_ seems to be more common in Brazil.

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Audie

coolbrowne said:


> Beijinho, beijo, beijão... there is really no concrete difference.


Eu discordo um pouquinho.  "_Beijinho_" é mais feminino. "_Beijão_" é mais neutro.


----------



## Audie

No Brasil, _geralmente_, os homens usam "_Beijão_" como fórmula corriqueira e informal de despedida com mulheres, seja na escrita, ao telefone ou pessoalmente. 
 Não é comum, eu pelo menos nunca vi, um homem se despedir dizendo/escrevendo "_Beijinho(s)_", a não ser que se trate de homossexuais que cultivam um comportamento bem efeminado.
 Já o tipo externamente heterossexual (ou o homossexual que não   apresenta meneios femininos) logicamente também não se despede de um   outro homem nem com "_beijão_" nem com "_beijinho(s)_".
 Os portugueses, homens e mulheres, preferem o diminutivo "_beijinhos_". 

A pergunta é: os homens portugueses costumam mandar "_beijinhos_"   para outros homens? Refiro-me aqui ao tipo de homem (externamente   heterossexual ou não-efeminado) que descrevi lá em cima quando tratei   dos brasileiros.

 Se os brasileiros souberem responder, também gostaria de ouvi-los.


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> No Brasil, _geralmente_, os homens usam "_Beijão_" como fórmula corriqueira e informal de despedida com mulheres, seja na escrita, ao telefone ou pessoalmente.
> Não é comum, eu pelo menos nunca vi, um homem se despedir dizendo/escrevendo "_Beijinho(s)_", a não ser que se trate de homossexuais que cultivam um comportamento bem efeminado.
> Já o tipo externamente heterossexual (ou o homossexual que não apresenta meneios femininos) logicamente também não se despede de um outro homem nem com "_beijão_" nem com "_beijinho(s)_".
> 
> Os portugueses, homens e mulheres, preferem o diminutivo "_beijinhos_".
> 
> A pergunta é: os homens portugueses costumam mandar "_beijinhos_" para outros homens? Refiro-me aqui ao tipo de homem (externamente heterossexual ou não-efeminado) que descrevi lá em cima quando tratei dos brasileiros.
> 
> Se os brasileiros souberem responder, também gostaria de ouvi-los.


 
Não. Que me lembre, eu só mandava beijos ao meu pai e avós e ainda mando (e dou, como cumprimento) ao meu irmão, mas não ao meu filho, não por retraimento meu, mas por opção dele. '_Beijinhos_' estão reservados para meninas de qualquer idade. E quanto ao '_beijão_' percepciono no aumentativo um exagero próprio dum homem efeminado, como lhe chama a Audie, de sorte que é coisa que não mando. Embora eu me creia _'vulgar de Lineu_', não me admirava se outros portugueses, igualmente hetero, tivessem hábitos e percepções diferentes dos meus. Tudo isto é altamente subjectivo.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Concordo com o Carfer que esse assunto é extremamente subjetivo, mas eu acho que, aqui no Brasil, a coisa funciona mais ou menos como a Audie colocou. 



> It's used only by friends and intimate people. It's informal, just like the frist one.



Eu acho que nem sempre; essa percepção pode variar um bocado. Eu, por exemplo, canso de mandar beijão para pessoas com quem não tenho a menor intimidade. É verdade que sou muito informal numa cidade bastante informal. Para se ter uma idéia de como a coisa funciona no Rio de Janeiro, quando falo ao telefone com mulheres - com quem estou falando pela primeira vez - num relacionamento de negócios, é comum elas mandarem um abraço (ao telefone ou no e-mail), como sendo uma coisa gentil de se dizer, sem ser totalmente informal. Ou seja, um abraço, aqui no Rio, pode ser uma fórmula de certo modo formal. Na terceira ligação, eu já sapeco logo um beijão para estreitar os laços (sem nenhuma segunda intenção), a não ser que a pessoa seja muito formal. Na verdade, cada caso é um caso... 

De qualquer forma, _beijão_ normalmente é um termo totalmente inocente, a não ser que seja pronunciado de um jeito, como diria... guloso!

Como dizem os franceses, _c'est le ton qui fait la chanson_!


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Não. Que me lembre, eu só mandava beijos ao meu pai e avós e ainda mando (e dou, como cumprimento) ao meu irmão, mas não ao meu filho, não por retraimento meu, mas por opção dele. '_Beijinhos_' estão reservados para meninas de qualquer idade. E quanto ao '_beijão_' percepciono no aumentativo um exagero próprio dum homem efeminado, como lhe chama a Audie, de sorte que é coisa que não mando. Embora eu me creia _'vulgar de Lineu_', não me admirava se outros portugueses, igualmente hetero, tivessem hábitos e percepções diferentes dos meus. Tudo isto é altamente subjectivo.


Sim,  é subjetivo, mas é possível, no mínimo, observar uma adoção mais comum  ou uma tendência, ainda que esta seja passageira e, amanhã, todos  acordem mandando "_beijúnculos_".

Não  havia entendido muito bem até onde chegaria o '_fancy_' do ignisvandevol  lá em cima. Então, '_beijão_' soa, digamos, bem efeminado para um  português!

E  quanto aos "_beijinhos_", pensava serem menos restritos. E, antes que  você diga ser só sua percepção, é justamente isso que eu busco: a visão de quem está apto a interpretar, ou seja, em geral, os participantes deste fórum. Se fossem de  amplo uso, como pensei, você não teria sido categórico na sua frase.  Evidentemente que tudo aqui se refere a um ambiente informal, mas sem a  intensa intimidade familiar, de pais e filhos, por exemplo.

Sua  resposta clareou umas dúvidas e trouxe novidades pra mim. (Claro, é  "só" o seu ponto-de-vista, mas que, precisamente, vai ser muito útil à  minha 'pesquisa'). Este é o tipo de questão, atual e sujeita a mudanças  rápidas, que só um fórum como este pode resolver. Dicionários comuns,  por mais completos, não iriam me ajudar a interpretar as notícias que  saem na internet.


----------



## Istriano

E também tem: _beijaço_. 
Normalmente mando _um abraço, um grande abraço, um baita abraço_ (eita palavra masculina, mulheres raramente usam).
Esse negócio de palavras femininas e masculinas é bem interessante (por exemplo as mulheres falam mais: _vou a, chego a_
e os homens mais: _vou em, chego em _). As mulheres são mais pedantes e mais indiretas, os homens são mais diretos.


----------



## Audie

GOODVIEW said:


> Eu acho que nem sempre; essa percepção pode variar um bocado. Eu, por exemplo, canso de mandar beijão para pessoas com quem não tenho a menor intimidade. É verdade que sou muito informal numa cidade bastante informal. Para se ter uma idéia de como a coisa funciona no Rio de Janeiro, quando falo ao telefone com mulheres - com quem estou falando pela primeira vez - num relacionamento de negócios, é comum elas mandarem um abraço (ao telefone ou no e-mail), como sendo uma coisa gentil de se dizer, sem ser totalmente informal. Ou seja, um abraço, aqui no Rio, pode ser uma fórmula de certo modo formal. Na terceira ligação, eu já sapeco logo um beijão para estreitar os laços (sem nenhuma segunda intenção), a não ser que a pessoa seja muito formal. Na verdade, cada caso é um caso...
> 
> De qualquer forma, _beijão_ normalmente é um termo totalmente inocente, a não ser que seja pronunciado de um jeito, como diria... guloso!
> 
> Como dizem os franceses, _c'est le ton qui fait la chanson_!


Concordo inteiramente com você. Quando menos espero lá estou mandando beijo pra pessoas que não conheço e sem qualquer intenção a não ser a de tornar o ambiente mais informal. E sempre interpretei, nessas condições, um "beijo", seja no grau normal, no diminutivo ou no aumentativo da mesmíssima maneira.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Audierunt said:


> Concordo inteiramente com você. Quando menos espero lá estou mandando beijo pra pessoas que não conheço e sem qualquer intenção a não ser a de tornar o ambiente mais informal. E sempre interpretei, nessas condições, um "beijo", seja no grau normal, no diminutivo ou no aumentativo da mesmíssima maneira.



Falei em _beijão_ porque era o tema do fio mas mando muitos beijos também. Beijinho já soa bem feminino. Há também as variantes _kisses_, _besos_ e _bejos_ (pronunciar o jota à espanhola), que seriam beijos de um brasileiro metido a falar espanhol!


----------



## Vanda

Beijão, beijim é tudo uma questão de _opiniães_.


----------



## machadinho

burqagirl said:


> Is this just any kiss or something less innocent?
> *beijão*



Totally innocent. But on second thought if he is Brazilian, it is never that innocent. 
He is using the augmentative to sound very friendly.


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Então, '_beijão_' soa, digamos, bem efeminado para um português!


 
Não, eu não disse isso. Disse que essa era a minha percepção. Generalizações dessas são perigosas. Há portugueses e portugueses. Em todo o caso, não me parece que seja muito comum um homem hetero enviar _'beijões_'. A outros homens está, parece-me, fora de causa. A mulheres, admito que sim, mas '_beijão_' tem uma carga mais carnal do que '_beijinho_', que é mais terno, pelo que tudo depende da intenção. '_Beijinhos_' e_ 'beijões'_ são capas, são embrulhos que envolvem outros conteúdos. Acho que cada um de nós põe dentro deles o que entender.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Não, eu não disse isso. Disse que essa era a minha percepção. Generalizações dessas são perigosas. Há portugueses e portugueses. Em todo o caso, não me parece que seja muito comum um homem hetero enviar _'beijões_'. A outros homens está, parece-me, fora de causa. A mulheres, admito que sim, mas '_beijão_' tem uma carga mais carnal do que '_beijinho_', que é mais terno, pelo que tudo depende da intenção. '_Beijinhos_' e_ 'beijões'_ são capas, são embrulhos que envolvem outros conteúdos. Acho que cada um de nós põe dentro deles o que entender.


Sim, desculpe. Foi bom você ter me corrigido. Fui imprecisa no comentário, levada pela surpresa da informação, que veio a reboque. Meu objetivo principal era saber o contexto (aí incluídos os emissores e os destinatários) do envio dos "_beijinhos_" portugueses. Falei do "_beijão_" brasileiro pensando em fazer um paralelo com aqueles.
No entanto, até agora, os portugueses do fórum não o desmentiram. E mesmo que apareça uma opinião discordante, não invalidará a sua. Cada uma tem o seu valor.
Quanto aos "_beijinhos_", eu não errarei ao dizer que, na sua visão (ou na de outro que queira responder), é uma expressão de pessoas mais delicadas, no sentido de que cultivam hábitos mais femininos, e que não corresponde ao uso do "_beijão_" (tal qual minha visão descrita em posts anteriores) por homens aqui no Brasil, não é?
E, sem dúvida, é subjetivo o tema, pensei que tivesse deixado ao menos subentendido no que escrevi. Às vezes uma observação de tão óbvia a nós não nos parece necessário ser escrita. 
Como a gente tem que alongar o texto para não ser mal compreendida!  Essa pergunta feita pessoalmente não leva três segundos nem seis palavras.


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Quanto aos "_beijinhos_", eu não errarei ao dizer que, na sua visão (ou na de outro que queira responder), é uma expressão de pessoas mais delicadas, no sentido de que cultivam hábitos mais femininos, e que não corresponde ao uso do "_beijão_" (tal qual minha visão descrita em posts anteriores) por homens aqui no Brasil, não é?


 
Sinceramente, acho muito complicado explicar acepções de palavras que envolvem sentimentos e que, por isso, podem ser usadas (e vividas) de forma muito diferente por cada falante. Posso pronunciar-me sobre o meu uso e, mesmo assim, não sei ser muito objectivo. Somos os piores juízes de nós mesmos e, além disso, as circunstâncias são uma condicionante muito grande, que podem conduzir a que, num dado momento, até ache apropriado um uso que não me é habitual e vice-versa. A minha percepção do que é o uso prevalecente também pode estar enviesada, mas posso tentar explicar. Vejamos: não mando nem '_beijinhos_' nem '_beijões_' a homens e '_beijos_' apenas aos familiares que referi no primeiro post. Regra geral estou convencido de que é o que a maioria dos homens portugueses faz, com possível exclusão da última situação. Mando '_beijos_' e '_beijinhos_' às amigas, dependendo do grau de afecto ou de confiança que tenho com elas (o que também me parece ser o 'normal'), e '_beijões_' muito raramente. '_Beijos_', que pressupõe intimidade, é mais formal e mais distante do que '_beijinhos_', que está num grau de intimidade superior. E, como disse, para mim '_beijinhos_' envolve ternura, '_beijos_' é um pouco mais seco. Mandar um '_beijão_' a uma a mulher já tem para mim, como digo, uma carga de carnalidade maior. É demasiado descarado para o meu gosto, demasiado óbvio e ostensivo. É, por isso, uma arma tosca no jogo da sedução e, quando não é isso que está em causa, pode transmitir a ideia errada e até pode ser contraproducente e ser mal recebido. Não digo que não use ou que nunca usei, digo que, no geral, evito. Mas isso sou eu, não me perguntem se todos ou uma grande parte dos homens portugueses fazem o mesmo. Honestamente, não sei. Nestas coisas, cada um sabe de si (quando sabe). A um estrangeiro o que posso aconselhar é que, se não tem a certeza, opte pela variante mais neutra, que é, como quem diz, pelo seguro.
Beijinhos, Audie.


----------



## Audie

Não sei se nossas diferentes origens têm algo a ver com isso, ou se, por causa disso, esse seja um tema espinhoso para vocês d'além-mar, mas eu não vejo tanta dificuldade em verificar um padrão, mesmo que se pense que há muitos desvios.
Assim, se um homem brasileiro com quem eu não tenha a intimidade que se concede a um familiar ou a um namorado, ao se despedir de mim, me enviar "_beijinhos_", eu certamente julgarei ser ele um homossexual (ou um grande gozador). E se o destinatário for outro homem, terei quase certeza disso. E isso, apenas baseada no comportamento habitual dos homens héteros (ou não-efeminados) de todo o País, com quem tive contato até agora. Pode ser que isso não corresponda a verdade, pode ser que um ou outro fuja a esse estereótipo, mas não vejo mal em julgar assim tão 'superficialmente', porque julgo baseada no que acontece no dia-a-dia.
E o que acabo de dizer não é jamais uma crítica ao seu modo de ver as coisas. É só uma constatação das nossas diferenças.
Mas muito obrigada, Carfer, por sua resposta aprofundada, que me foi muitíssimo útil, saiba.
E, como não?, muito obrigada pelos "_beijinhos_" . Outros tantos pra ti.


----------



## anaczz

Realmente, nunca ouvi ninguém mandar beijões para ninguém, em Portugal. Mas uma coisa que ouço por lá, bem frequentemente, quando alguém quer enfatizar ou, talvez, dar um caráter menos ordinário ao beijinho (que é coisa de todo o dia e que todos mandam a todos) é üm "grande beijinho".


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Não sei se nossas diferentes origens têm algo a ver com isso, ou se, por causa disso, esse seja um tema espinhoso para vocês d'além-mar, mas eu não vejo tanta dificuldade em verificar um padrão, mesmo que se pense que há muitos desvios.
> Assim, se um homem brasileiro com quem eu não tenha a intimidade que se concede a um familiar ou a um namorado, ao se despedir de mim, me enviar "_beijinhos_", eu certamente julgarei ser ele um homossexual (ou um grande gozador).


 
Espinhoso não é, de todo. Suponho que, em geral, seremos mais contidos do que os brasileiros nessas matérias (ora aqui tem mais um lugar-comum), mas, que diabo, não estamos a falar de nada que não possamos abordar livremente em público, nem eu sou exageradamente púdico ou preconceituoso quanto a estas questões, acho até que bem pelo contrário e, de mais a mais, com um '_nick_' a proteger-me. É precisamente do lugar-comum, da generalização fácil, que eu quero fugir. É facílimo e além disso muito comum rotular as pessoas e os povos a partir de características que observamos em um ou dois nativos ou em meia dúzia de acontecimentos isolados (por ex., _portoghese_ ainda hoje tem, em italiano, o sentido de oportunista, de vígaro, em resultado dum incidente ocorrido no séc. XVI de que foram os italianos e não os portugueses os protagonistas. Mas, como tinha que ver com uma embaixada que D. Manuel mandou a Roma, foram os portugueses que ficaram com o labéu. Não me alargo nos pormenores, que este não é um forum de história e levaria muito tempo a contá-los). Há, no entanto o risco, se não deixarmos as coisas claras, de que alguém que futuramente nos leia (evidentemente, não estou a falar de você) possa tresler. Fujo, por isso, das generalidades e das afirmações peremptórias.

Posto isto, parece-me evidente que temos diferenças. Um homem mandar '_beijinhos_' a uma mulher não lhe confere por cá nenhuma conotação de efeminado, mas aí do vosso lado, pelo que diz, sim. Curiosamente, se uma mulher me mandar um _'beijão_' (às vezes mandam, menos do que as que eu gostaria) eu não verei nisso, em princípio, nenhuma segunda intenção (salvo contexto que a indicie, claro), embora ache que o termo indica muita familiaridade e comporta mais facilmente uma insinuação de cariz sexual do que '_beijinhos_'. Se for ao contrário, dum homem para uma mulher, então esse cariz torna-se bastante mais suspeito. É óbvio que há um preconceito por detrás disto, o de que os homens 'caçam' e as mulheres não, coisa que hoje em dia está muito longe de ser objectivamente verdade, mas que perdura no sentido das palavras. Por isso digo que evito o termo. Normalmente, se quero um aumentativo, substituo-o por _'um beijo grande'_. O meu irmão usa esta expressão muitas vezes quando me escreve, mas nunca me mandou um _'beijão_'. E lá está você a pensar _'E qual é a diferença?_', não é? Não significam o mesmo? Sim, formalmente sim, mas têm implícitas conotações diferentes que lhes determinam diferentes usos. 
Aliás, como disse, creio que as pessoas vêem mais facilmente o termo '_beijão_' na boca do homossexual do que dum hetero. Porquê? Eu sei que é preconceito (que me perdoem por o referir, sabem que não é o que penso, mas tenho de me explicar), mas os homossexuais têm fama de ser exagerados, exibicionistas e de usarem os termos afectivos ou sexualmente conotados duma forma menos contida. '_Beijão_', como aumentativo que é, aparenta carregar consigo essa tal característica de exagero que facilita uma aproximação da palavra à orientação. É uma patetice, mas creio que está na cabeça de muita gente e o preconceito acaba por funcionar. Por alguma razão fugimos do termo. Como vê, é tudo ao contrário de vocês. As palavras, realmente, só têm o sentido que lhes emprestamos.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Espinhoso não é, de todo. Suponho que, em geral,  seremos mais contidos do que os brasileiros nessas matérias (ora aqui  tem mais um lugar-comum), mas, que diabo, não estamos a falar de nada  que não possamos abordar livremente em público


Não pensei exatamente nesse tipo de constrangimento, porque, afinal,  estamos mesmo a falar de hábitos que se podem verificar pela maioria das  pessoas no cotidiano e à luz do dia. Brasileiros são realmente mais  expansivos, mas isso não se traduz em superioridade moral em absoluto  (nem acho que você conclua isso do meu post). Portanto não caí nesse lugar-comum.
Falava da mordaça politicamente correta, que prospera muito aí na Europa  e que por aqui já faz estragos. Foi esse o maior motivo que vi para a  dificuldade em descrever algo tão simples. Ou bem sou eu que simplifico  demais e não vejo onde está o perigo de uma rotulação prejudicial, já  que estamos num lugar onde são discutidos pontos-de-vista e não  proferidas sentenças. 
E justamente porque estamos aqui é que acolho a  sua atitude mais cuidadosa também. Mas já vai uma grande  diferença entre o exemplo que você trouxe (que, de resto, é uma coisa  antiga entre nações e às vezes somente folclórica) e o relato de uma  impressão que não vai implicar a condenação de ninguém, principalmente  nestes tempos em que ser homossexual é _in_. 


Carfer said:


> Um homem mandar '_beijinhos_' a uma mulher não lhe confere por cá nenhuma conotação de efeminado, mas aí do vosso lado, pelo que diz, sim.


Aqui você me entende. Sim, sou *eu *que o digo, *eu *concluo  assim. Porque na minha observação diária, num ambiente informal, mas  não familiar, homens que parecem héteros não mandam '_beijinhos_' nem a mulheres muito menos a homens. Na intimidade, homens mandam beijinhos a quem quiserem, mas não estou lá para saber.
Talvez não houvesse tanta 'celeuma' se eu tivesse apenas perguntado: "_Alguma  vez você viu (ou ouviu dizer sobre) algum homem português não-efeminado  despedir-se de outro homem idem mandando (ou escrevendo) 'beijinhos',  não sendo__ íntimos entre eles_?"

Agora, tenho que dizer que, apesar de todas as suas restrições, consegui  entender claramente seu ponto-de-vista e ter uma idéia sobre o que  pretendia saber.
_Beijão _(bem brasileiro), Carfer


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Talvez não houvesse tanta 'celeuma' se eu tivesse apenas perguntado: "_Alguma vez você viu (ou ouviu dizer sobre) algum homem português não-efeminado despedir-se de outro homem idem mandando (ou escrevendo) 'beijinhos', não sendo__ íntimos entre eles_?"


 
A resposta é não e continua a ser '_não_' mesmo que sejam íntimos, isto é, no único sentido que essa intimidade pode revestir sendo eles hetero, a de familiares próximos. Eu nem ao meu pai mandava _'beijinhos_', mas _'beijos_' ou _'um beijo grande'_, sim.
Quanto ao mais, devo dizer que não é tanto a preocupação de ser políticamente correcto que me move. Sou bastante iconoclasta, o meu lugar é quase sempre na oposição e não tenho grande consideração pelo políticamente correcto e, além disso, adoro a polémica. Mas este é um forum aberto, os foreiros não se conhecem pessoalmente, há sempre gente a entrar e a sair, é fácil fazer descarrilar uma discussão por uma observação menos ponderada que provoque alguma reacção epidérmica em alguém. A Vanda, naturalmente, tem mais que fazer do que andar a meter-nos na ordem. Devo, no entanto, dizer que me admiro de este tópico se ter transformado num ping-pong entre nós os dois. A pergunta tinha potencial para muitas e muitas intervenções. Espero que as pessoas não se tenham coibido por andarmos a falar de '_beijinhos_' e '_beijões_'.
Bem... beijinhos, Audie (já sem careta por desnecessária).


----------



## Alentugano

Para não se sentirem tão sós nessa discussão posso acrescentar que ultimamente ando a ouvir e ler muito "beijocas", que também é um diminutivo carinhoso. Mas só tenho ouvido isto da boca de mulheres! Será que tem o mesmo sentido do "beijinho" brasileiro?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Alentugano said:


> Para não se sentirem tão sós nessa discussão posso acrescentar que ultimamente ando a ouvir e ler muito "beijocas", que também é um diminutivo carinhoso. Mas só tenho ouvido isto da boca de mulheres! Será que tem o mesmo sentido do "beijinho" brasileiro?



A meu ver, qualquer um desses termos pode ser usado por qualquer pessoa e pode assumir diferentes conotações, dependendo da forma como é usado. Por exemplo, a inocente e carinhosa expressão que você apresenta, Alentuga, é muito usada no Brasil. No entanto, ela pode assumir um viés sexual, com um sentido bastante mais ... picante, cuja contra-partida é _beijunda_. 

Como saber ao certo o que um quis imprimir ou o que o outro inferiu? O que é de uso trivial para um, pode adquirir um significado oblíquo para outro. Se misturarmos brasileiros e portugueses então, vira uma partida de xadrez: 

- Ô Fulana, ligou um amigo seu hoje, não lembro o nome, mas ele te deixou um beijo.
- _Peraí_, ele disse beijo, ou beijinho?
- Sei lá, mandou um beijo, um beijinho, um beijão, qual é a diferença?
- Não, não, isso é muito importante, qual foi a palavra exata que ele usou? O sotaque era brasileiro ou português... 
- E isso muda alguma coisa?
- Você tá maluca? Isso muda tudo! 

Audie, acho que o mundo é muito mais facetado do que isso...


----------



## Audie

anaczz, obrigada pela ajuda. Carfer, obrigada de novo, eu compreendo. Mas concordo parcialmente com seus temores.

GOOD, meu bom pajé, desculpe por deixá-lo pensar (não só você, claro)   que não sou capaz de perceber a sutileza que envolve cada situação   específica.
Pedir que me descrevam um costume verificável, ou seja, o que é mais comum (vejam que não disse '_normal_',   já para evitar discussões e fuga do tópico), não é pedir que me façam   uma análise dos significados, isto fiz eu quando dei o exemplo sobre um   homem me mandando '_beijinhos_'. Além do quê, ative-me a um lugar, a  um determinado tipo de pessoa e a uma época.  Nada muito amplo.
Mas, se me mostrar que não fiz como digo, desculpo-me de novo (como fiz com Carfer).
O dialogozinho em minha homenagem não é fidedigno. Mas você tem talento para fazer rir, até quando é mau .

Alent, obrigada por não nos deixar sós! '_Beijocas_' é comuníssimo por aqui também. Vejo-o na boca de mulheres, de gozadores, de efeminados (que não quer dizer 'homossexuais') ou de '_celebs_'  em situações informais.   Dando uma informação mais direta, simples e  que gostaria que me  tivessem dado desde o começo*: geralmente, por  enquanto, não é linguagem _comum _de homens não-efeminados em ambientes menos informais.

*EDIT: Desculpem, pareceu rude. Por economia, esqueci de acrescentar que  não lamento de forma alguma, antes me alegrei com as  respostas de Carfer. Sem dúvida, foram melhores que a encomenda. (Como sempre, achei que isso estava evidente)


----------



## danielfigfoz

Alentugano said:


> Para não se sentirem tão sós nessa discussão posso acrescentar que ultimamente ando a ouvir e ler muito "beijocas", que também é um diminutivo carinhoso. Mas só tenho ouvido isto da boca de mulheres! Será que tem o mesmo sentido do "beijinho" brasileiro?



Tem, mas só pode ser usado por mulheres.

Eu mando "beijinhos" às amigas. Aos amigos e familiares não mando nada.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> O dialogozinho em minha homenagem não é fidedigno. Mas você tem talento para fazer rir, até quando é mau .




Querida pajé dos arrecifes, não quis ser mau de jeito nenhum, apesar do sarcasmo... é que é mais forte que eu, acho que caí nesse caldeirão quando era criança.


----------



## chrissponias

Perdao pela falta de acentos porque nao estou usando meu laptop brasileiro, mas saibam que o termo Beijao e basicamente usado no Brasil. Nao ha nada de errado com ele, e muito usado por mulheres. Homens nao mandam beijoes, so mulheres, umas as outras.


----------



## anaczz

chrssponias, bem-vinda ao fórum!

Não é bem assim. Conheço vários homens (incluindo meu filho e muitos amigos dele) que mandam beijões; tenho, inclusive, um amigo que manda beijões às amigas e amigos indiferentemente (antes que alguém pergunte, ele é definitivamente heterosexual).



Obs.: há um recurso na barra superior da mensagem (no modo avançado) que permite usar os acentos gráficos.


----------



## chrissponias

Nunca vi nenhum homem mandar beijoes, mas pode ser. Geralmente sao as mulheres que usam o termo.


----------



## gothic

Eu não uso aumentativos nem diminutivos.
É sempre beijo mesmo (geralmente beeeeijo) e somente para minhas amigas bem próximas.
Pelo o que eu vejo no meu dia-a-dia, homens dificilmente mandam beijos para outros homens, apesar de não concordar que isso tenha a ver com a opção sexual da pessoa.
Eu tenho a impressão de que isso varia muito de estado para estado (no Brasil), ou até mesmo de cidade para cidade.

Eu só mando beijo para o meu pai. Por isso pensava que isso fosse mais família. Com meus amigos e meus irmãos é sempre: "Valeu, valeu."
"Falou, fi/véi."
"Fica assim então. Falou."
"Abra*ção *(, fi/véi)."


----------



## uchi.m

Alguém aqui tá _precisão_do beijar


----------



## Chris_Anversois

gothic said:


> It means both a _Big Kiss_ or _Bye!_.
> It depends of the context.
> A phrase for the first one.
> 
> _- Eu dei um beijão nela! _- Here it means a Big Kiss. It's used to express an intense kiss.
> _- Te vejo mais tarde. Beijão! - _Here it means Bye. It's used only by friends and intimate people. It's informal, just like the frist one.



Am I correct when I use in plural: beijões ?


----------



## Vanda

Correct        !


----------

